# Hanging tongue- How to cope?



## Chin Spin (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a 2 year old Japanese Chin who has hanging tongue syndrome. He was rescued by a group that takes in pups seized from puppy mills, so he probably doesn't have the best genetics. When we first got him as a baby dog he had a bit of a "crooked smile" for lack of a better description, but his tongue wasn't hanging out. When we noticed it hanging out all the time the vet said it would correct it's self when he got his teeth in. Well, he has no teeth where his tongue sticks out. The tongue never fully goes into his mouth. It hasn't really been an issue, he is not uncomfortable, he eats fine, etc. but the tongue has become very dry and dirty from being out all of the time. We mist his tongue with a spray bottle and try to keep it wiped, but he hates having it messed with and no matter what I try I can't keep it moist or totally clean. I tried unscented, all natural chapstick on his tongue, bag balm.... I just don't know what to do. There isn't much info on this topic out on the web and our vet isn't very helpful, he suggested perhaps "trimming" his tongue a bit- NOT something I think is necessary. I'd prefer less drastic and less painful methods first. Any suggestions? Anyone have experience with this issue? 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Will he lick on ice cubes? What about boiling some chicken (boneless/skinless), and, giving him some of the cooled liquid (a tablespoon or two), randomly throughout the day, just to encourage him to wet/clean his tongue. You can freeze it in muffin tins, and scoop out a couple of tins each day and let them thaw in the refrigerator, so they will be fresh for him. Might be easier than trying to wipe his tongue, and he'd like it.


----------

